# Pioneer or Yamaha?????



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey guys!! 
I looking at two receivers the Pioneer VSX-82TXS Elite and the Yamaha RX1700, any body here with some Pioneer receivers??
If you have a suggestion please go ahead......(make my day):bigsmile: 
Thanks!!

PIONEER

Power Amplifier Design	Direct Energy
Surround Power	130 Watts x 7 (20Hz 20kHz, 8 ohms, .09% THD FTC)
Stereo Power	130 Watts x 2 (20Hz 20kHz, 8 ohms, .09% THD FTC)
Digital Decoding & Processing
Digital Engine	New Sharc-EX + 48-bit Freescale DSP
Dolby(R) Digital 5.1	
Dolby(R) Digital EX	
DTS(R) 5.1	
DTS-ES Discrete 6.1	
DTS 96/24	
DTS NEO: 6	
Pro-Logic IIx	
Windows Media(R) Audio 9 - Professional	
THX Select2	
Air Studios TMTuning	
Advanced Surround Modes	12
Sound Retriever	
Virtual Surround Back	
Midnight Listening	
Dialog Enhancement	
Hi-Bit Sampling	
Loudness	
Advanced MCACC	
Speaker Identification	
Speaker Size	
Speaker Level	
Speaker Distance	
Acoustic Equalization	9 Band Adjustable
Phase Control	
Standing Wave Control	
X-Curve Compensation	
Advanced MCACC 3-D Display via PC	
Analog to Digital Conversion	96 Khz / 24-Bit
Digital Analog Conversion (DAC)	192 kHz / 24-Bit
Connectivity
Made for iPOD (R)	Yes - audio, video, photo. Cable included
XM (R)Ready	
XM HD with Neural Surround	
Analog Audio Inputs 4 (includes tuner)
Analog Audio Outputs 3
Phono Input	
Digital Inputs	7
Optical In	5 (includes front)
Coaxial In	2
Optical Digital Outputs	1
Multi-Channel Input	8 Channel
Audio Pre-Output	8 Channel
Composite Video Input	7
Composite Video Output	2
S-Video Input	5 (includes front)
S-Video Outputs	2
Component Video Input	3
Component Video Outputs	1
Monitor Outputs	4 - HDMI, Component, S-Video, Composite
Video Scaler	Faroudja DCDi - 480P, 720P, 1080i
Video Conversion - HDMI	
Video Conversion - Component	
Video Conversion - S-Video	
Video Signal Select	Yes
Video Adjustments	
Component Video Frequency Response	100 MHz
HDMITM Inputs	3
HDMI Output	1
Headphone Output	
Multi-Room and Source Output	3 Zone - Main, 1 A/V, 1 Digital Audio
12 Volt Trigger	2
Front A/V Inputs	
RS-232C	
AC Outlet	
System Remote Plus (SR+) Port	
IR In/Out	
Speaker B	B Speaker or Surround Back Speaker
Assignable Surround Back Speaker	4 Mode - Normal / 2nd Zone / Front Bi-Amp / MR&MS
Banana Speaker Terminals	
Convenience
On-Screen Display	Yes
Dot Matrix Display	
Remote Type	LCD Preset / Learning Remote with Preset Multi-Operation
Pre-programmed	
Learning	
IR Macro Commands	
Construction
Front Panel	Aluminum
3-D Space Frame Design	
Direct Construction	

Warranty	Elite 2 Year Warranty



YAMAHA

Specifications
» 130 watts x 7 into 8 ohms (20-20,000 Hz) at 0.04% THD
» Dolby® Digital EX, DTS-ES®, DTS Neo:6, Pro Logic® IIx, and DTS 96/24 processing
» 1080p-compatible HDMI switching (2 in, 1 out)
» analog-to-HDMI video conversion
» HDMI version 1.2a
» 480i (interlaced) to 480p (progressive) conversion
» triple-room/triple-source audio (powered and line-level stereo audio output for 2nd and 3rd rooms)
» back surround speaker channels re-assignable for bi-amping front left and right speakers
» YPAO sound optimization for automatic speaker setup (microphone included)
» iPod integration (requires optional Yamaha YDS-10)
» XM Satellite Radio Ready (requires XM subscription and optional XM Mini-Tuner package)
» Neural Surround decoder for XM's HD Surround channels
» Compressed Music Enhancer for MP3s and other digital music files
» Digital ToP-ART design
» high-current, low-impedance amplifier construction
» 192kHz/24-bit Burr-Brown DACs for all channels
» Cinema DSP and 23 surround programs
» audio delay helps align out-of-sync audio and video for digital sources
» Silent Cinema for simulated surround sound via standard stereo headphones
» Pure Direct mode for better sound from stereo sources
» component video switching: 3 in, 1 out (100MHz)
» component video conversion
» digital audio inputs: 5 optical (including 1 front-panel), 3 coaxial
» digital audio outputs: 2 optical
» 4 audio inputs (including phono)
» 6 audio/video (including 6 S-video and 1 front-panel) inputs
» 7.1-channel audio input
» 7.1-channel preamp output for connecting optional external amplifiers
» on-screen display (requires TV with direct video input)
» learning/multibrand remote with illuminated source buttons
» basic remote for 2nd or 3rd listening room (requires remote control extender system, not included)
» selectable subwoofer crossover frequencies and phase switching
» 40 AM/FM presets
» 17-1/8"W x 6-3/4"H x 17-3/4"D
» warranty: 2 years


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Well, I like Yamaha because they're user-friendly, their manuals are easy to read and comprehend, and their remotes are generally well designed and easy to use (not an issue if you use an aftermarket one, or course). Last year I helped some friends who really weren’t “technophiles” research a receiver and ended up recommending a Yamaha to them. If I recall, I gave Pioneer high marks in those categories, too.

‘Course, I know you’re not a newbie, so this probably doesn’t have any bearing on your descision... 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## srckkmack (Feb 10, 2007)

They would both make fine choices. I would compare the two equally, so I'd just base my decision on the spec's. You should probably list the spec's side by side and see what's different and decide based on that. At a quick glance, it looks like the Yamaha has a few more useful features (USB Flash, HD Tuner, Front mini, RJ45), so I'd go with that. The 10W difference in power/channel won't really matter.

I currently own a RX-V2400 and really like it. The remote is great and I'd think the RX-V1700 would also be good. I use it as our main remote for everthing in our system.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks guys!!! :T 

Every body the I talked to recommends the Yamaha, so I think that's the one!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well you know I've researched it fairly well and I decided on Yamaha. We can compare notes after we get them.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

The Yamaha RX1700 is coming!!!:dancebanana: :bigsmile:


----------



## blazerman (Jan 23, 2007)

Rodny Alvarez said:


> Hey guys!!
> 
> PIONEER
> THX Select2
> ...


Are you sure the RX-1700 is THX Select 2??? :scratch: 
I've checked the specs on several sites, including Yamaha, and there is no indication anywhere of THX processing or Select 2 certification, except for the Dolby Digital EX equivalent. On the Yamaha website the THX processing option is not marked. Not that I really care much about it, but just for the sake of others trying to decide between the two (hopefully you won't care about it either since your unit is already on its way!!). The Yamaha RX-V2600 is THX certified, as well as the Pioneer. 


Blazerman 
Hearing is believing...:yes:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

No it is not THX and thanks for bringing that to our attention Blazer... :T

Rodny... I think you listed the specs for the 1600 instead of the 1700. I edited it to reflect the 1700 specs.

THX is not a concern of mine. I don't think I've ever owned anything THX certified anyway, or if I did, I didn't pay it any attention.


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

I have owned the RX-V2095 and now have the RX-Z9. When I shopped for both, I listened to Yamaha, Denon, and Pioneer Elite. I really liked the sound of Yamaha, but it is a little "brighter" or "higher" like it emphasizes Treble. BUT I like the sound. I don't think you can go wrong with either sound wise as I doubt any of us could determine the difference if we listened to each under the same circumstances a couple of hours apart. I like the features that Yamaha offers which is what finally sold me.


----------



## blazerman (Jan 23, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> ...thanks for bringing that to our attention Blazer... :T


Your welcome! :bigsmile: 

BTW: does anybody knows if the problem with the "Firmware" software ailing the 84TXi is also affecting the other Pioneer Elite models?????


Blazerman 
Hearing is Believing :yes:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It seems like the only one I've read about was the 84... and if I'm not mistaken I remember reading that someone else had the 82 and it was not a problem. I thought they had the 84 issue resolved now... no?


----------



## srckkmack (Feb 10, 2007)

Rodney,
Did you get your Yammy yet? Impressions?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I can tell ya that they have not shown up yet, cause they are both being shipped to me... :bigsmile: I may have to hold it from him for a week or two... :bigsmile: :bigsmile:


----------



## srckkmack (Feb 10, 2007)

Sonnie,
Maybe you could temporarily set up a 14.2 system... :T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... good idea!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Let’s see – a big new sub to compliment the _*two*_ you already have, and now another seven speakers or more. Pretty soon you’ll be watching movies from the doorway! :laugh: 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

> I may have to hold it from him for a week or two... :bigsmile: :bigsmile:


:crying: :teeth: addle: addle:


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

My choice would be on the receiver that actually uses HDMI to its full potential. HDMI repeating, TrueHD, etc enabled. Those features are valuable. 

I believe Pioneer's room correction system may be stronger than Yamaha's although they both are not as comprehensive as Denon's Audyssey MultEQxt Room EQ.


----------

